
Just 10% of fossil fuel subsidy cash 'could pay for green transition' - rapnie
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/aug/01/fossil-fuel-subsidy-cash-pay-green-energy-transition
======
lemming
It is completely insane that fossil fuel companies are still being subsidised.
It makes me realise how ridiculous it is that so much emphasis is put on
individual action on climate change when governments are still pumping money
into the source of the problem. It’s just smoke and mirrors to distract from
the real source of the problem - political inaction.

I know there’s a saying that democracy is the worst system of government
except for all the others, but I’m really starting to wonder if it’s fit for
purpose. It’s really not well designed to deal with large tragedy-of-the-
commons style issues like climate change.

